# Fake cree MR16?



## xeonsaga88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi i have saw a 9W MR16 LED lamp which is advertised to have 3x3w cree chips. However from the pictures given by the site, they do not look like cree chips to me, i have search their website but i could not find anything similar in a round package like the picture below. All of the crees i have seen before are in square package . Can anyone confirm they are genuine cree chips? Thanks


----------



## mds82 (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are definitely Not Cree chips, they look like cheep Chinese ones. Do you have a link to where you purchased the light?


----------



## xeonsaga88 (Jun 8, 2012)

i saw these on an ebay listing, not sure if i am allowed to directly link to the item.


----------



## Optical Inferno (Jun 8, 2012)

These LEDs are not Cree LEDs...but that doesn't mean that they are not Cree chips. Cree manufactures the SiC chips at the die level and sells them too. Other manufacturers take the chips and package them in their own formats (this is what Avago does). Edison Opto-electronics uses Cree chips in their LEDs, which is likely what this company is doing.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot of Edison opto LEDs are white package luxeon style. You might see if you can find that particular LED in Edison Opto's product lineup
http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/01_products.asp


----------



## bose301s (Jun 9, 2012)

Optical Inferno said:


> These LEDs are not Cree LEDs...but that doesn't mean that they are not Cree chips. Cree manufactures the SiC chips at the die level and sells them too. Other manufacturers take the chips and package them in their own formats (this is what Avago does). Edison Opto-electronics uses Cree chips in their LEDs, which is likely what this company is doing.



The chips aren't SiC per se. The substrate they're grown on is, and it depends on the product if any SiC remains in the final chip.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 14, 2012)

With Cree's expertise in growing SiC, I'm surprised more doesn't show up in their LEDs these days. Maybe some of that knowledge will cross over into the semipolar GaN growth research. Once they get all that figured out, I wouldn't be surprised if they get back to trying to make LEDs with smaller dice that have the same or better output than our current generation we are playing with now. 

I think I heard somewhere that Cree is either the top or the only supplier of jewel quality moissanite (SiC), since they are so good at growing good sized substrates with very few imperfections.

bose, if you could get us some old stock LED chips, just little bits you find in the dustbin, they'd be fun to play wiht ^_^


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jul 1, 2012)

These are chinese generic 1W LEDs. maximum drive current 350mA. I saw there are two variations of this LED. one led has 4 bond wires. other has only 2 bond wires and its light output lower than LED with 4 bond wires. 
I suspect may be these LED uses multi die. 

you can find those LED for around 0.30$. 

here 10 pcs cost only 2.96$

http://www.buyincoins.com/details/1...ite-led-lamp-beads-80-90-lm-product-3727.html

I have both type LEDs. brought it from local seller. LED with 4 bond wires produce around 90 lumens. (I don't have a lightmeter its just eye compare with Original Nichia LED driven 350mA)


----------

